# Euthanization



## GermanShep86

Hi all,

I have two German born shepherds that are 13 years old. My family is currently dealing with a tough situation. Our male shepherd in his old age has grown to have control issues where he urinates and defecates uncontrollably all over the house. Even in his sleep he urinates, and in the morning we often times wake up to find him covered in his own urine. Its become a major hassle to clean....and he just flat out lost his ability to control himself.

Our female shepherd this past January started having major seizures. They started out very minor where they would occur about once a month, but in recent weeks she's been having multiple seizures a week. We took her to the vet, and they prescribed a seizure medication...which has helped...but she still has seizures. She's not the same....very lethargic...and frequently twitches. 

Both of the dogs are just not the same. The owner of a dog wash that we go to said its time to put them to sleep. She said that keeping dogs alive at this age that urinate on themselves, and are having seizures is not fair to the animal. I wanted to get some opinions, as this is a very hard thing to do. I always thought you put dogs to sleep for incurable cancers.....I would greatly appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## msvette2u

Euthanization is chosen when the dog no longer has a quality of life, due to any medical or mental problem. 
Are your dogs miserable, are they no longer "themselves"? Do they have pain that cannot be controlled?
Have you tried medicine to control the male's urination? Have you ruled out a urinary tract infection and kidney disease in the male?

I'd discuss all these things with a veterinarian who knows your dogs better than do we.


----------



## Jax08

I think you are hte only one to judge this. Personally, I look at quality of life. Are they in pain? How frequent are the seizures? How do they interact with you? Each other? Appetite?

We let our collie go at 14 1/2y due to pain from arthritis. He laid there and cried because he was in so much pain.


----------



## Shade

It's your choice, you know your dogs best and you want to do what's best for them

If the quality of life is poor and you've exhausted all means of keeping them comfortable then I'd let them go. If there's means of helping them then I'd look at those options


----------



## qbchottu

Ask yourself what their quality of life is right now. If you trust your vet, I would have a serious discussion with him/her about the suggested course of action. I would also have a family discussion to weigh our options and get a consensus about the quality of life. I believe a mutual decision will come out of these discussions. When my family had to put down dogs in the past, we talked about it as a family, discussed it with our vet and arrived at a joint decision. In most cases, we decided the dog no longer had sufficient quality of life and it was time to go. We have not had any dogs die of natural causes. We put them down when we realized they were suffering and the humane option was euthanasia.


----------



## kiya

Im so sorry you have to go thru this. Two is twice the heart break. Obviously at 13 yrs old they had a wonderful life together with you and your family. Have you spoken to you vet? I usually work closely with my vet when making that decission. It is never easy. 
I hope you find the strenght and courage you need. Im so sorry.


----------



## Gretchen

What a difficult issue, so many emotions involved it is hard to make objective decisions. When I was a teenager, we euthanized our beagle, he had a stroke and could not walk very well, frequent accidents in the house. He was 13. Then a couple years ago, my dog had cancer, something internally happened and I knew she was in lots of pain and wanted to put her down. However, the vet refused, and gave her pain pills instead, which was not good. She died a prolonged death by aspiration 3 days later. So, as msvette2u advised, have a talk with an understanding vet, if they agree to euthanization, often they have services to come to your home. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Elaine

From what you've described, it's time to let them go. You have to think of their quality of life and not how much it's going to hurt to put them down. You've heard the saying: if you love them, let them go.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

This is why I will not get dogs/puppies close in age again, it's bad enough losing one, but when you have two going, it's even more difficult.

Personally, I agree with the above, it's a personal decision, but it sounds like their quality of life is not good, with that I would put them both down together if it were me. Again, it's your choice, terrible situation and really heartbreaking.


----------



## NancyJ

It is a very tough decision and you just have to look at them and what is best for their quality of life. Does each day bring them some joy or are they just biding time?

All I can say is I have never beat my self up for putting one to sleep but I have for letting them go too long and wonder about the suffering.

If the time comes and you can find someone to come to your house to do it - so much nicer for all. 

I understand your pain. Either decision you make is ok, really. You know your dogs.


----------



## katieliz

especially with two of them, you'll want to look into having a vet come to the house, if at all possible. it's so, so much better for the dog (and for you too). such a hard decision, i know...have you read the section here on the board about quality of life assessment, and also about sedation issues before/during euthanasia? alot of good and useful information.

welcome to the board, sorry it's under such difficult circumstances. take care.


----------



## firnatine

Definitely address this with a vet. First to rule out any "preventable or treatable" causes for their conditions. Then put yourself in their paws? Are they truly happy, or are they floor rugs that lie around and let the world revolve until dinner and bed? Do they look like they have a quality of life? If not, then it may be time to say goodbye. It is never easy - but you have to be comfortable afterwards knowing they are free from pain.


----------



## Mrs.K

Elaine said:


> From what you've described, it's time to let them go. You have to think of their quality of life and not how much it's going to hurt to put them down. You've heard the saying: if you love them, let them go.


Ditto. It's time to let them go.


----------



## holland

Also agree with what Elaine said


----------



## kateydog

Putting down my 12.5 year old was the hardest thing I ever did, and it still stings. She was still there mentally and as sharp as a tack, but her life revolved around, eating, crying (in pain) and being carried up and down my back steps (she was 90 pounds and a large bred GSD) when she had to go to the bathroom, and barking at the mailman every morning. 

She could no longer play with my sisters dogs and would cry. I couldn't take her for walks. Her strength was almost completely gone in her back legs.

We came home on the 4th of July and she had fallen down and was scared of the fireworks. She couldn't stand and had injured her leg.

We tried everything we could, supplements etc. She gave us 12.5 wonderful years and I cried all the way to the vet. She was crying because she wanted to look out the window (she LOVED car rides, and it was perhaps her only joy left in life, and she couldn't even do that without help anymore). I held her up so she could look outside the window. 

We knew it was time, and we got a stretcher to get her inside the vet. She smelled the flower pot on the way in. 

We just couldn't do it anymore. I would have gladly have continued to carry her in and out to use the bathroom, but her quality of life was horrible. She could no longer do any of the things she loved. I felt selfish for keeping her going. 

My dog before that died of natural causes at 12.5, but she wasn't struggling like my Nikki. Every situation is different. 

We knew it was coming, but it still stung. I can't imagine what people must go through who lose dogs at a younger age, or have dogs with health problems at a younger age. My heart goes out to those people. In the back of our minds we knew that she had led a long, happy life.

We stayed in the room with her and it was quick and painless. We will always remember her. 

It was just time.


----------



## katieliz

beautiful post kateydog. i hope the op found the strength to do what was best for his/her dogs. bless their hearts.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I believe that its our greatest gift we can give when the pain is too great and the joy in their life is gone to allow them to leave us and go where they are not infirm and incapaciatated. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time. It is the gift we can give that hurts us but frees them, Just went through this with my Daisy a week ago. I understand the position your in . Take care.
Maggi


----------



## Loneforce

wow that is a difficult decision. I had 2 pts this year 8 months apart I couldn't imagine both at the same time. Only good thing is you wont have the other dog looking for the other. By the sounds of what your saying, yes it is time to let them go. Sorry you have to go through this.  I couldn't imagine how I would feel in this situation. I'm sure no words will help make you feel better. Never second guess your decision though..The gift of easing their pain and suffering is a mighty gift and a love filled one.


----------



## manson6

We had to make that decision about a week ago, Our Lex couldnt hardly walk anymore either and we couldnt watch him suffer anymore, We felt we owed it to him to not be in pain anymore despite the love we showed him and everything the vet had done for him, He just couldnt make him any less pain free. RIP bubba


----------



## Jaders

Hero had DM (degenerative myelopath) and would loose his bowels. As a family, we decided it was time when he started to loose his bowels. He was a dog who would never go to the bathroom in the house, and if he ever did (which was rare) he would be so mad at himself since he knew that was a bad thing to do. When he started to loose his bowels, he knew he was a 'bad dog' but we knew he couldn't help it. Soon it got to the point he had no idea he was going. As a family, we decided since he was depressed and was not the same dog as he was.

Technically, you have the choice to decide, but with us, it was time.


----------



## Stosh

Our last gsd had seizures beginning at about 11 yrs of age. We tried meds but she was so unhappy and scared and tentative about everything- she had been a fearless, energetic dog and a great protector. Hiding in the laundry room, even unsure who I was at times was not the dog she had always been. I struggled with the decision for two weeks, searching her face and eyes for signs of improvement and peace that I knew really weren't there, I was just hoping. It's such a horrible decision for us but one that our dogs trust us to do if necessary.


----------



## Zenithtb

Our Butch has bone cancer. Spread to the soft tissue. A week or two left. Best dog I've had the privilege to know. Scared I'll never find another. Front end is great (eyes, brain, legs). Rear end going to ****. Ribs collapsing etc.

We keep looking in his eyes waiting for the signal. Currently he wants to play Stones-lite. We used to throw small stones 8 feet in the air and he'd flip like a cat to catch them. now we throw them just in front of him, but I think he remembers the good times

He's regressed to previous comfort zones - beneath my desk (now barely fits), going between your legs etc. Stuff he grew out of. He knows something's up despite the heavy pain killers.

[Me] Quite drunk, on sleeping tablet, so please excuse ramble, but this is hard. He's not even 4. Vet says cancer hits young, cancer hits old. Rarely in the middle.. Fsk.

Never had to put a dog down before. Not looking forward to the learning experience...


----------



## wolfstraum

13 is really the upper range for the GSD.....I have an 11.5 year old I can see going downhill now...it is very very tough....balancing the issues they have and finding that point where it is kinder to let them go.

As everyone says, it is quality of life....and doing what is best for the dog, even though it breaks your heart to let them go....this forum is full of people who understand what you are going through and are supportive....

Lee


----------



## snipers215

Just had to put my Raider down on Thanksgiving day. He had Mega-esophagus and was regurgitating his food... also had aspirated pneumonia. We prepared our selves for the difficult task of feeding him up-right, so the food would go to his stomach from gravity. When we went there to pick him up.... something else had happened and he wasn't able to walk more than 3 steps with out collapsing. The Vet said he could "try" giving him a shot that may help temporarily. 
I couldn't do that to my best friend. So my wife and I decided to have him put down.
My heart is literally broken and this house seems so empty. I feel like i did the right thing, but the second guessing and the "what ifs" are haunting me.
I know another dog is in our future. But, i don't think that will happen for a while.
RIP... My friend. I will always Love you. And i'm sorry for not being as perfect as you were.


----------



## Loneforce

That had to really be devastating Snipers215 I am sorry for your loss ...... "All of these are heartbreaking, I dont know why I read them"


----------



## Mrs.K

wolfstraum said:


> 13 is really the upper range for the GSD.....I have an 11.5 year old I can see going downhill now...it is very very tough....balancing the issues they have and finding that point where it is kinder to let them go.
> 
> As everyone says, it is quality of life....and doing what is best for the dog, even though it breaks your heart to let them go....this forum is full of people who understand what you are going through and are supportive....
> 
> Lee


Yukon is 9 now. He is super healthy but you can slowly start seeing his age. It's going to be very hard to let him go one day. He's my absolute heart dog.


----------



## katieliz

MrsK...Cash is 9 now. He is superhealthy but you can slowly start seeing his age. It's going to be very hard to let him go one day. He's my absolute heart dog.

(Yes, I copied it word for word, changing only the name. We are in EXACTLY the same position, I kind of wonder how I'll bear it.)

To everyone else who has lost one of these wonderful creatures, I am so sorry. What a gift it has been for us to know each and every one of them. My mother used to say that we're never separated from those we truly love, and I like to believe that's true. They are such incredibly special dogs.


----------



## selzer

I am sorry that you must suffer through this.

You know your dogs, and can determine what quality of life they have.

It is never easy. 

But, you have had 13 years on two GSDs, and that means they had a good life.


----------



## msvette2u

I'm so sorry about your loss...but yes it sounds like your dog had a good long, very loved life


----------



## Anubis_Star

There are two common trains of thought in veterinary medicine when it comes to continuous seizures. If a young dog starts to have seizures, it is most likely epilepsy. If an old dog starts to have seizures, it is most likely a brain tumor...


----------



## mattyg1405

i just got back from the vet tonight to let my girl go a 11 year old retriever who was awesome such a loyal dog and a great family dog, she was haunted with air infections and most recently a skin cancer than forced her to lose/pull out all her hair, after trying everything and spending thousands we made the decision that she no longer had a good life, i know she wanted to be here but she needed to go. suffering all day is no way to live. once she got to the point where her life was no longer good we didnt wate much time, not being with us in the main part of the house because she was so stinky and messy was no way to be she could not even go outside anymore because she had no coat covered in hot spots and tumors i feel i did the right thing the what ifs are outweighed but the fact that she was definitely suffering.


----------

